# Piździ jak w Kieleckiem



## Thomas1

Cześć Wszystkim, 

Mam pytanie związane z wyrażeniem w tytule tego wątku: czy jest ono używane w regionie, w którym mieszkacie (wskazanie regionu jest mile widziane)?

I jeszcze jedno do tych którzy mieszkają w regionie Kielc, jaka faktycznie panuje tam pogoda? Pytanie jak najbardziej poważne.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

Tomek


----------



## JakubikF

Po pierwsze to poprawnie będzie: Piździ jak w Kieleckiem (tak w ramach czepiania się poprawności w TAKIM wyrażeniu  ).

Jestem z Pomorza Zachodniego, u mnie w rodzinie to zdanie funkcjonuje, ale nie pamiętam, abym słyszał je często poza domem. Na pewno nie wśród ludzi młodych. Jak to w większości bywa moi dziadkowie to ludność napływowa na te tereny. Zdanie to słyszałem szczególnie od babci pochodzącej z terenów Kaszub (południe kaszubszczyzny), nie będącej jednak Kaszubką.


----------



## .Jordi.

Witaj, Tomku!

Ja, tak szczerze mówiąc, nie znałem tego wyrażenia, którego zresztą pełna postać jest chyba następująca: „Piździ jak w Kieleckiem na dworcu”. W internecie udało mi się znaleźć taki krótki artykulik na ten temat.

Pozdrawiam,

- Jerzy


----------



## BezierCurve

Znam ludzi z Poznania, Wrocławia i Wałbrzycha, którym to powiedzenie nie jest obce. Więc skoro drugi koniec, to pewnie i po drodze - cała Polska


----------



## mietagosia

Jestem z Kujaw, a konkretnie z Włocławka i nigdy wcześniej nie słyszałam tego wyrażenia. Wśród rodziców (pokolenie 50-latków) zdania były podzielone: mama spotkała się z wyrażeniem (sama go jednak nie stosuje), natomiast tata nie. Myślę więc, że w centralnej Polsce "piździć jak w kieleckiem" nie jest tak rozpowszechnione jak w innych regionach kraju. Dzięki za założony wątek, miło jest się nauczyć czegoś nowego i ciekawego o własnym języku . Link do artykułu internetowego wyjaśniającego etymologię tego osobliwego porównania również okazał się pomocny.


----------



## kknd

Ja je słyszałem: centrum (z wpływami wschodnimi).


----------



## njumi

kknd said:


> Ja je słyszałem: centrum (z wpływami wschodnimi).


----------



## Thomas1

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. 

Interesujące jest,że część doświadczenia jakie mam z tym wyrażeniem jest odwrotna do tego co dowiedziałem się z Waszych postów. Właściwie zawsze słyszałem je u młodych ludzi. Nie przypominam sobie, żebym je słyszał od kogoś po 30, chociaż to niewykluczone. Pochodzę również z centrum Polski, okolice Warszawy, i tu nie jest ono obce. 

Inna ciekawa rzecz to forma tego wyrażenia, część z Was zasugerowała jej poprawną formę, nie wiem czy to żyłka poprawności czy w takiej formie ją słyszeliście, ja w każdym bądź razie spotkałem się tylko z tą, którą umieściłem w tytule. 

Powód dla którego zapytałem o wyrażenie na forum był dość ciekawy, ponieważ moja koleżanka użyła innego określenia na brzydką pogodę, którego ja nie znałem (picówa albo picówka, nie pamiętam dokładnie), a kiedy jej powiedziałem, że u nas można powiedzieć _piździ jak w kieleckim_ [sic], to ona z koleji nie tego wyrażenia. Ciekawe było to, że koleżanka pochodzi z Kielc, co sprawiło mi trochę śmiechu. 

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek


----------



## JakubikF

Thomas1 said:


> Inna ciekawa rzecz to forma tego wyrażenia, część z Was zasugerowała jej poprawną formę, nie wiem czy to żyłka poprawności czy w takiej formie ją słyszeliście, ja w każdym bądź razie spotkałem się tylko z tą, którą umieściłem w tytule.



Otóż sprawa wygląda następująco. Forma "Kieleckiem" jest tym samym, co pojawia się w zdaniu: "Byłem w Zakopanem". Nie pamiętam jak nazwać tą zasadę gramatyczną, ale pamiętam, że jest to pozostałość z dawnej odmiany przymiotników i rzeczowników. 

Wiem natomiast jak używać poprawnie tego typu form. Zatem, mówimy "byłem w Kieleckiem", "w Mazowieckiem/Zachodniopomorskiem pogoda się pogorszy", "w Wysokiem Mazowieckiem/ w Zakopanem" ale "W województwie kieleckim/mazowieckim itd."


----------



## arturolczykowski

Tez z Kujawsko-Pomorskiego, 38 lat sam uzywam formy: "pizdzi jak w Kieleckim"


----------



## herrkeinname

Jeśli o mnie chodzi, to znana jest mi tylko pierwsza część tego wyrażenia - piździ. Nie utożsamiałbym tego jednak z żadną oznaką mowy regionalnej, lecz ze zwykłą mową potoczną, albo nawet żargonem młodzieżowym. 
Pokrewnym słowem jest _piździawa _(mróz).


----------



## mugen

Ja jestem z Warszawy, a wyrażenie znam i używam od lat  Ogólnie z moich znajomych każdy chyba je zna


----------



## dn88

Znam to wyrażenie, ale chyba nigdy w życiu go nie użyłem (wśród znajomych też go raczej nie słyszałem).


----------



## mcibor

Ja tak samo, jak dn88, wyrażenie znam, słyszałem to kiedyś od kogoś, ale nie używam.

Natomiast sam używam:
_Ale piździ_ (w sensie, że jest przenikliwy wiatr i mróz Szczeciński = 0 do +4C  )

PS. Mróz Szczeciński jest neologizmem


----------



## majlo

Byc może słyszałem to wyrażenie kiedyś, ale nie jestem pewny. W moim otoczeniu zawsze się mówiło "piździ jak na Uralu".


----------



## werr

hm, ciekawe 'piździ jak na Uralu' nie spotkałam się jeszcze z takim wyrażeniem

Co do _piździ jak w Kieleckiem_, to słyszałam je nieraz właśnie tak od starszych, w młodszym pokoleniu już rzadziej. No i obiło mi się o uszy _w Kieleckiem_ zarówno jak i _w Kieleckim_. Jeśli chodzi o używanie, to w moim gronie, i nie tylko, używa się samo_ piździ_ lub, jak to mcibor zaznaczył _ale piździ_ (to drugie w sumie częściej).
Pozdrawiam z wielkpolski.


----------



## njumi

werr said:


> hm, ciekawe 'piździ jak na Uralu' nie spotkałam się jeszcze z takim wyrażeniem



Ja też...


----------



## majlo

werr said:


> hm, ciekawe 'piździ jak na Uralu' nie spotkałam się jeszcze z takim wyrażeniem





njumi said:


> Ja też...






majlo said:


> W moim otoczeniu


----------



## werr

no tak, w Twoim otoczeniu, aczkolwiek może gdzieś indziej też się tak mówi. W grę wchodzi też rozmowa z członkiem Twojego grona, mało prawdopodobne, ale potencjalnie istnieje taka szansa. Niemniej jednak nie miałam okazji tego usłyszeć. Chociaż ciekawe sformułowanie, nie powiem..


----------



## majlo

Oczywiście wszystko jest możliwe...  Ale skoro pojawiły się dwie opinie, takie a nie inne, więc raczej to mało prawdopobne.

Zgadzam się. Bardzo ciekawy zwrot. Właściwie jeden z moich ulubionych hehe. Jestem ciekaw kto go wymyślił...


----------



## .Jordi.

Wyniki *1* - *10* spośród około *93* dla zapytania *"piździ jak na uralu"*

Zatem ludzie znają i używają.


----------



## Thomas1

Właściwie to połowa z tego co podałeś, Jerzy: Results *41* - *42* of *42* for *"piździ jak na uralu"* (jeśli klikniesz na ostatnią stronę wtedy wyniki mogą się zmienić). Jeśli chodzi o mnie to wyrażenie owszem słyszałem ale może parę razy.

Wracając do wyrażenia z tematu, to powraca pytanie formy, która została zmieniona.

 Nie powiem, żebym się nie zastanawiał, jaką powinienem użyć, chodzi zarówno o końcówkę jak i wielką/małą literę i za "piździ jak w kieleckim" przeważyły następujące argumenty:
--wyrażenie jest potoczne
--forma niepoprawna z punktu widzenia gramatyki nie razi w rejestrze językowym, w którym jest stosowana,
--jest na równi, a być może nawet przeważa*, używana z formą poprawną.

Co myślicie na ten temat?

*to zapewne zależy od kilku czynników, takich jak np: obszar stosowania, osoby posługujące się wyrażeniem, itd.

Tomek


----------



## mcibor

Samo słowo piździ jest potoczne, więc się zgadzam z punktem pierwszym.
Nie jestem pewien, czy jest to forma niepoprawna gramatycznie. Wg mnie jest ona lekkim archaizmem, a nie formą błędną. Dlatego też nie "razi".
Do co trzeciego punktu, to sądzę, że ze względów historycznych nie zmieniła ona formy na "kieleckim", tylko pozostała przy "kieleckiem"

W Zachodniopomorskim, gdzie ludność napłynęła ze wszystkich rejonów Polski i gwara dopiero się tworzy używa się, chociaż bardzo rzadko, obydwu zwrotów.


----------



## ryba

mcibor said:


> Ja tak samo, jak dn88, wyrażenie znam, słyszałem to kiedyś od kogoś, ale nie używam.
> 
> Natomiast sam używam:
> _Ale piździ_ (w sensie, że jest przenikliwy wiatr [...])



Ja tak samo. Jestem z Turku (wschodnia Wielkopolska), mieszkałem jak dotąd 3 lata w Poznaniu.

Dodam tylko że oprócz zrozumiałego dla wszystkich pokoleń "Ale piździ!" (pewnie bardziej używanego przez młodych, jako że częściej gadamy slangiem) słyszałem tylko wersję, "piździ jak w Kieleckiem na dworcu", bez dworca ani rusz.



.Jordi. said:


> W internecie udało mi się znaleźć taki krótki artykulik na ten temat.



Dzięki za linka, Jerzyku.



majlo said:


> Byc może słyszałem to wyrażenie kiedyś, ale nie jestem pewny. W moim otoczeniu zawsze się mówiło "piździ jak na Uralu".



"Piździ jak na Uralu" rules. Dzięki, Majlo.


----------



## Salazaar

Jestem z Poznania - i czasami slysze od ludzi


----------



## krecha30

no wiec juz wam mowie, zakonczylam turystyke i rekreacje i mialam przedmiot na studiach na ktorym musialam przygotowac co nieco o kieleckim i jego komunikacji. a ze moja kolezanka z tamtych rejonow to wyjasnila mi skad to powiedzonko. w kielcach jest specyficzny dworzec wybudowany  taki specyficzny sposob ze ma duzo wejsc/wyjsc i jest okragly (zobacznie zdjecia na necie jak jestescie ciekawi ) stad jak ludzie ciagle wchodza i wychodza robia sie przeciagi   i oto cala tajemnica, mam nadzieje ze pomoglam neiktorym rozwiac watpliwosci  dla mnei to byla tez ciekawostka, bo znalam powiedzenie ale skad sie wzielo dowiedzialam sie dopiero pod koniec studiow pozdrawiam, acha zdaje sie ze nawet sie mowi "...jak na dworcu  kieleckiem"


----------



## MademoiselleVavoumme

krecha30 said:


> dworzec wybudowany taki specyficzny sposob ze ma duzo wejsc/wyjsc i jest okragly


To z kolei mówisz o dworcu autobusowym...
Dajmy już spokój z tym dworcem.

Jako kielczanka muszę was zapewnić, że powiedzenie ma sens i podstawę z racji nierzadko istnie huraganowych wiatrów i to na terenie całego miasta z przyległościami. Specyfika terenu i zabudowy: bloki mieszkalne, wieżowce na wzgórzach, to są po prostu idealne warunki, żeby sobie wiatr hulał pomiędzy. Na szóstym piętrze czasami przesuwa (żeby tylko) mi skrzynki z kwiatkami na balkonie, ciekawa jestem, czy tak samo jest np. na Ursynowie.

Natomiast nigdy nie spotkałam się z "jak w kieleckim". I mnie ta forma razi, nawet jeśli jest to wyrażenie potoczne, to błąd i tyle. Ale kilka postów wyżej ktoś to już tłumaczył.
Pozdrowienia z wygwizdowa. 

PS Co do innych wyrażeń pogodowych związanych z polskimi miastami, to niestety nie znam.


----------



## e7ka

wydaje mi się, że słowo "piździ" było częściej używane przez starsze pokolenie. Przynajmniej ja to słowo słyszałam tylko z rozmów ludzi tak w wieku 50 lat, ale nie było to nigdy całe wyrażenie typu "Piździ jak w Kieleckiem" tylko najwyżej "ale piździ"


----------

